# Need used Husqvarna weed eater parts



## Oogie (Nov 6, 2017)

I have a Husqvarna 323L and a Husqvarna 125L that i am looking for some used parts for.

The 323L i need a Starter (Includes the rope, pulley, spring and the screws/nut s needed to attach the assembly to the weedeater. 

The 125L needs a muffler cover and bolts/nuts needed to attach to the weed eater, also needed is the air filter assembly and the bump head.

If anyone has any of these parts i would greatly appreciate it if u could contact me. Thanks in advance.


----------

